# E-Liquid Marketing



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

Another interesting point to discuss...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

Seems like all this time I've been a positive _optometrist_ too. 
I thought the "mac donalds" juice packaging had nothing to do with apple pie but was more about coat tail riding for publicity.
Those 2 lemonade boxes on the right seem more "child" orientated than appropiate.
Fortunately none of the SA juices Ive seen have "child marketing labels", seems the industry on our side of the pond is more grownup.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Seems like all this time I've been a positive _optometrist_ too.



Hehehehe I thought I heard wrong...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehehe I thought I heard wrong...


I replayed that segment at 1:14 a few times to make sure, and also just for lolz.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/4/16)

*Look*, I'm a pessimistic _optometrist _when I *watch *stuff like this.
The 'Murica juice packaging might be cute / funny, sharp and *eye*-catching, but definitely not original. I just *see* it as a law suit waiting to happen.
There is no doubt about who exactly they are mimicking or ripping off.
If the stuff hits the fan, it's not only the juice manufacturer that will get the flak. It's another negative *view* that will be attributed to vaping and vapers in general, placed alongside all the other total 'disregards' that already seem to be the norm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (12/4/16)

I think its cool to do this when launching a new product etc  
But at the end of the day it all about cost 
My 5c


----------

